# Which anchor to buy



## Jighead (Feb 11, 2009)

I have always had an issue with anchoring. I have a 22ft kenner bay boat and currently have 5 to 8lb slip ring mechanical anchor (pic below) with 6 foot of 3/8oz chain. The problem I have is it drags and drags before it catches. Even with a plenty of rope out I still have a hard time. I was fishing a few weeks ago and was trying to get anchored and was having a hard time when another boat pulls up and anchors with 1/3 of the rope that I was using. I want over kill on my anchor without getting crazy with it. What do you suggest for a variety of bottom types? I would like for it to be better in just sand. 

What style? weight? chain size and lenght?









OLD ANCHOR


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

First put that anchor and chain away for a spare. Always keep a spare on the boat for an emergency.

Get a good Danforth style anchor from West Marine or somewhere else sized for your boat. If the size requirements are between 2 different weights of anchors go with the larger one. Use at least 10 foot of 5/16 galvanized chain. The chain is what really sets the anchor quickly. 3/8" chain may be large enough but you still need to use more chain than you are using now. 

I'm sure other members with Bay Boats will chime in and tell you what they are using.


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

I use one exactly like the one you have pictured.....for a stern anchor. I have found that from the bow they just don't seem to have the sticking power that a danforth has but that's just my opinion. I'm driving a 1902 century bay.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

I have everything you need for your boat (cheap) But I am in Key West until the end of next week. If you can wait give me a call sometime after the 21st and I will save you some bucks.
Ron 850-712-2603


----------



## Jighead (Feb 11, 2009)

sealark said:


> I have everything you need for your boat (cheap) But I am in Key West until the end of next week. If you can wait give me a call sometime after the 21st and I will save you some bucks.
> Ron 850-712-2603


Sounds good. I like Ocean Master's plan better anchor bigger chain. Send me a PM when you get back in town and we'll see what we can put together. I live in Birmingham but should be coming down in the next month or so.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

OK if i forget just call me a call and we can figure what you need.
Ron 850-712-2603


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Sea lark i wanted to buy an anchor a while back from you before i had my surgery but after i had it i totally forgot till i read this post. I'm very sorry about that.
I'm having a similar issue to the original poster i have an 18 ft angler center console and struggle to get anchor most the time i give up and float around.
anyway do you have another set up that may work for my boat?
thank you


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

oxbeast1210 said:


> Sea lark i wanted to buy an anchor a while back from you before i had my surgery but after i had it i totally forgot till i read this post. I'm very sorry about that.
> I'm having a similar issue to the original poster i have an 18 ft angler center console and struggle to get anchor most the time i give up and float around.
> anyway do you have another set up that may work for my boat?
> thank you


No problem, I can fix you up also guranteed to hold that boat so no more drifting around. just call me when i get back i have plenty of anchors and lots of chain.Used and cheap like $10 for an 8 lb. danforth type and $1 a foot for chain.:thumbup:
Ron 850-712-2603


----------



## skipperbrown (Jul 26, 2011)

H2OMARK said:


> I use one exactly like the one you have pictured.....for a stern anchor. I have found that from the bow they just don't seem to have the sticking power that a danforth has but that's just my opinion. I'm driving a 1902 century bay.


Be extremely careful about anchoring from the stern in open water. Miles at Mac's has made a living salvaging boats anchored by the stern.


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

skipperbrown said:


> Be extremely careful about anchoring from the stern in open water. Miles at Mac's has made a living salvaging boats anchored by the stern.


Thanks Skipper, I wouldn't ever anchor by stern in open water. I use the stern anchor in areas like Mcree where we'll back in and my wife can get off the boat easier or just a few weeks ago at Aquapalooza. Using a stern anchor in these situations helps keep me from swinging into someone else.


----------



## skipperbrown (Jul 26, 2011)

Your usage is safe and makes for good neighbors. I just don't want some new boaters thinking that anchoring in the Gulf by the stern is an ok practice. I've seen it, you've seen it, and it is a bad accident waiting to happen.


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Yes sir, you are spot on. It wasn't many years ago the newly weds were lost at the Oriskany doing exactly what you are talking of. I certainly appreciate you clarifying my first post as it was not specific as to where/how. :thumbup:


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

H2OMARK said:


> Yes sir, you are spot on. It wasn't many years ago the newly weds were lost at the Oriskany doing exactly what you are talking of. I certainly appreciate you clarifying my first post as it was not specific as to where/how. :thumbup:


Those two were lost while pulling there fouled anchor on the freighter not the O. I was the person that found there still fouled anchor with the sunk boat attached on the freighter. The girl was found off pcola bch. He was never recovered, as far as I have heard.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

wow thats crazy


----------



## jsims006 (Jun 15, 2011)

yikes! how sad


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

jsims006 said:


> yikes! how sad


 +1:-(


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

sealark said:


> Those two were lost while pulling there fouled anchor on the freighter not the O. I was the person that found there still fouled anchor with the sunk boat attached on the freighter. The girl was found off pcola bch. He was never recovered, as far as I have heard.


Was it flipped or what?

That's a horrible story. Sad that two lives were lost in such a silly accident.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

aroundthehorn said:


> Was it flipped or what?
> 
> That's a horrible story. Sad that two lives were lost in such a silly accident.


No, the boat was sitting on the bottom upright next to the boilers. Her purse and there fishing gear was still inside the hull.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

sealark said:


> No, the boat was sitting on the bottom upright next to the boilers. Her purse and there fishing gear was still inside the hull.



My word. What kind of boat was it?

So, they anchored on the stern and sank the boat trying to pull out a fouled anchor?

What a horrible thing to find.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

What happens when you try to pull a fouled anchor from the stern and it doesn't come out is: with nylon line when you take the engine out of gear the boat from the nylon stretching from the strain it snaps back and puts the stern completely underwater. Now add a small amount of wave action and your finished faster than you can say OH shit.. 
Ther boat was a 20 foot with a 175 Johnson. The anchor line is still on the freighter a little east of the boilers. Someone salvaged the boat a few days after it sank.


----------



## skipperbrown (Jul 26, 2011)

Miles said he recovered a boat that was using a bouy to pull up the anchor. The captain clipped off the buoy and then ran over the anchor line and it wrapped up around the prop killing the engine. The wind or current pulled the anchor line taut again (anchor was still in the sand). Now the boat was firmly anchored on the stern. The first wave over the stern filled the cockpit and the second one rolled it. The captain got out one mayday and then he was in the water. Be careful out there.


----------



## eddy2419 (Oct 28, 2007)

Vinyl coated anchors just do not work. Liek other have said, a danforth and 10+ feet of chain.


----------

